# Minnesota/Regional Waterfowl Weekend Extravaganza To be held



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

* To be held June 5th & 6th in Nicollet, MN

FREE admittance, FUN for all ages, FOOD will be available, FELLOWSHIP with many other waterfowl enthusiasts *

It is at the Nicollet Conservation club in Nicollet which is NW of Mankato in southern MN. Go 1 mile west on Hwy 14 from Nicollet and take a right by the fertilizer dealer down the gravel road about a 1/2-mile

Burgers, Brauts, Potato salad and the like will be available both days.

*Both days the following will be available:*
Sportsman's Garage Sale. Bring your used sporting good and related items for sale at the event. It is a great way to sell odds and ends as well as good items like decoys, calls, fishing gear, boats, etc... 10% of the sale price of all items goes to the event host (MWA) to help defray costs.

Seminars will be held on both days.

Sporting goods Vendors will be there showing you the latest and you can buy from them too.

For shooting events there will be 5 stand sporting clays and 2 man duck flurry, so make sure you bring your guns and shot shells.

And the will be Dog Retrieving events.

Dogs are welcomed on the grounds, but need to be on a leash.

For general info contact Al at 763-553-2977 M-F days

* Competition Duck and Goose calling* Entry fees will be charged for these events.
Saturday's schedule is MN State Duck and Goose calling championships $500 1st place in each
Sunday's schedule is North Star Regional Duck and Goose calling championships $1,000 1st place in each.
Plus 2 man duck and 2 man goose competitions.

For contest info call John at 651-426-0974 evenings/weekends.
[/b]


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Looks like I'll have to be there. What's the price on entering the duck and goose calling comps???


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I do not know... Call John-he is in charge of the Comps


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Who all from Nodak want to go down there? Cause Im game if anybody wants to go.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

You coming from Fargo? If so, what day ya gonna be there? Think I'm gonna head down on Sunday and watch the regional comps. What day will be bigger, anyone know?? :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think Decoyer and GB3 should work on their routines. It'd be fun to watch!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

On Sat is the MN State Comps--meaning you need to be a MN resident.

On Sunday is the Regionals, meaning you can reside in any stat and participate.

Sorry but I do not know for sure which days the 2 man duck and 2 man goose will be held, I think it is Sunday. You would need to call John as he is the "man" of this calling contest. The best route is 94 and take Hwy 15 South down to hwy 14 and then east. The left hand turn is a couple of miles east of Courtland by the Fertilizer dealer. If you get to Nicollet, you have gone a 1 mile too far East. It is about 45 minutes more time than the Twin Cities Intl airport so you should be able to gauge the travel time thusly. I'll be there one of the days flipping burgers of selling raffle tickets depending on what Al wants me to do. I'm a big guy with a full beard and glasses--I guess that just described 15% of the hunters didn't it? :toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Who wants to go?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

If I can I will definitely go.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

GB3, what the F*ck, you wanna come with that as your "motto", "Go home SOTAS"??!! We should kick your *** when we find you, make you cry tough guy... :lol: Lord knows it wouldn't be hard with your 19 year old *** as our target!!! :lol: Try entering your own states' contest first and have your *** handed to you, then try us!!! :eyeroll: Hail the mud ducks!!!!! Looks like I'll be there Sunday.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

GB3, what the F*ck, you wanna come with that as your "motto", "Go home SOTAS"??!! We should kick your *** when we find you, make you cry tough guy... :lol: Lord knows it wouldn't be hard with your 19 year old *** as our target!!! :lol: Try entering your own states' contest first and have your *** handed to you, then try us!!! :eyeroll: Hail the mud ducks!!!!! Looks like I'll be there Sunday.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah, I probably would get my *** kicked, and my truck would probably be blown up, and who knows what else would happen. It would be a dead give away some body would ask me " I see you have a Nodakoutdoors sticker on the back of your truck? Who are you on the site?" then I'd tell the person. After I told the guy he would probably go find the nearest PA sytem and tell EVERYBODY GB3 is there, then everbody would run after and beat my *** right into the ground. I could just see it. :lol:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I'll be there right with them. :box: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

There is more than one loose cannon on this site besides GB3. :eyeroll:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Dammit BB, thats my line!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I heard there will be over 30 vendors there too.

And do not forget to bring items for the sportmens garage sale, a good way to sell odds and ends as well as bigger items like guns, OB motors, decoys etc...

I hope I get to meet a few of the NoDak boyz :beer:


----------

